# Small Paper Bags for Craft Show



## christellita (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello,
I'm trying to find small, brown recycled paper bags for the Holiday Market I'm doing in a few weeks.  I thought it'd be cute to have small bags, like 3" x 2" x 4" or something, to fit a few bars of soap in.  I can't find the little bags ANYWHERE.  The smallest I'm finding is 5" x 3" x 8".  Any ideas?


----------



## Deda (Nov 1, 2009)

have you looked at Papermart and Nashville Wraps?


----------



## christellita (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah, they don't have anything small enough.  I'm envisioning cute little paper bags with handles...


----------



## Deda (Nov 1, 2009)

sounds adorable, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Deb (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got these...
http://www.pjpmarketplace.com/AJM-Pkg-B ... /63150.htm
they're lunch bag sized.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 6, 2009)

I use to pick up brown paper lunch bags and stamp my name on them with a scrapbooking stamp... it was a big hit, and very Green!


----------



## donniej (Nov 13, 2009)

Check ULine.


----------

